
We turned to the wisdom of crowds to find out what might happen in 2019 - known
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2018/12/31/a-picture-of-probabilities
======
AnimalMuppet
85% chance Musk is no longer CEO of Tesla by the end of 2019? I'm not sure
that's "wisdom".

The rest seemed pretty reasonable, though.

